

A general technique for automating NES games - milesf
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom7/mario/

======
madethemcry
Wow! Thanks! Watched the video, glimpsed through the source and now reading
the paper- so entertaining!

------
jstanley
This is really awesome! Thanks for sharing.

